# 69 oil drippers



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I've seen a bit about Oil Drippers since I started my Pontiac 400 rebuild/research. 

I have to drop by the engine machine shop to see if I have drippers or not but my question is; are these necessary and are they supposed to be integrated into the valve covers or are they separate pieces? 

So far I've found an original pair on CL locally and Ames has them WITH new valve covers.

As always thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Turns out I don't have oil drippers attached to my valve covers... If I find/buy replacement valve covers with oil drippers will I have any fitment issues depending on how the heads are rebuilt I.E. non-stock rockers etc? I have #62 heads.

It looks to me the oil drippers are long gone because these valve covers look like aftermarket jobs.

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dan woodland said:


> Turns out I don't have oil drippers attached to my valve covers... If I find/buy replacement valve covers with oil drippers will I have any fitment issues depending on how the heads are rebuilt I.E. non-stock rockers etc? I have #62 heads.
> 
> It looks to me the oil drippers are long gone because these valve covers look like aftermarket jobs.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Dan



Get the oil drippers! As oil pressure builds & RPM's increase, you can actually have the oil that spurts out the rocker oil hole shoot over the rocker. You want oil to go into the rocker so it channels through the rocker ball to lubricate & cool it. No oil, or lack of it, you will burn up the rocker arm/rocker arm ball. This is the purpose of the drippers - Pontiac engineers knew what they were doing.

Use new stamped steel rocker arms (which is all you need) OR the Competition Cams stamped steel roller tips (if you feel like spending money) as these are much like stock rockers and you won't have any clearance issues. Your machinist should know this and if he does not, get a new one. He should also know to measure the pushrod length to get the correct geometry. Make sure you get the correct type and wall thickness - don't skimp, just ask Goat Roper. I would contact Butler Pontiac once you know what pushrod length you need and they will recommend the pushrod wall thickness for your application. Again, if your machinist doesn't know how to do this, pull your engine and get another shop to do the work. 'Nuff said. :thumbsup:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Get the oil drippers! As oil pressure builds & RPM's increase, you can actually have the oil that spurts out the rocker oil hole shoot over the rocker. You want oil to go into the rocker so it channels through the rocker ball to lubricate & cool it. No oil, or lack of it, you will burn up the rocker arm/rocker arm ball. This is the purpose of the drippers - Pontiac engineers knew what they were doing.
> 
> Use new stamped steel rocker arms (which is all you need) OR the Competition Cams stamped steel roller tips (if you feel like spending money) as these are much like stock rockers and you won't have any clearance issues. Your machinist should know this and if he does not, get a new one. He should also know to measure the pushrod length to get the correct geometry. Make sure you get the correct type and wall thickness - don't skimp, just ask Goat Roper. I would contact Butler Pontiac once you know what pushrod length you need and they will recommend the pushrod wall thickness for your application. Again, if your machinist doesn't know how to do this, pull your engine and get another shop to do the work. 'Nuff said. :thumbsup:


Thanks PJ... that's exactly what we talked about when I saw him last. I'm going to order new valve covers with integrated oil drippers.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dan woodland said:


> Thanks PJ... that's exactly what we talked about when I saw him last. I'm going to order new valve covers with integrated oil drippers.


Dan, Good deal. People don't put a lot of thought into these kinds of details, and who really understands what the drippers are for, but you definitely want them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Oil drippers were used in certain Pontiac V8's through the late '60's up through '72 models. Of note, certain application (engine codes) did not get the bolt in drippers. As an example, even late '60's 350 2bbls, typically had the bolt in drippers, but by the '71 Pontiac models, only the 400 4bbl engines and the 455 HO engines had them. Engines like the '71 455 Dport, code YC, no drippers.

In the mid '70's Pontiac V8's, one will begin to run across spot welded in (integral ) oil drippers in many Pontiac valve covers (Chevy began doing this w their BBC valve covers in the mid 60's). Going through nice undented used '67 and later Pontiac valve covers to cull out nice ones to paint ('71-72) or to send to the plater, the later integral drippers style valve covers, when refinished, will lack the smooth finish, nearly each of the spot weld points will be visible. 

In two of my 455 HO builds, run stock steel rockers as a matter of the rules and as a matter of choice. have dynoed & there was nothing to be gained with going to stamped steel 1.5 roller tips. Many others who are not limited like I am in valve lift, have run the cheap Comp roller tips with much more aggressive ramp speed and higher lift cams/stiffer springs and many have noted valve train noise directly related to the stamped roller tip rockers. In my 451 build, with much more valve spring pressure, duration and lift than the PureStock builds, went straight to a set of stainless Crower roller lifters.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Pinion Head...

Now I'm really confused. The oil drippers I have were bolted to the #62 heads not welded on the valve covers.



Problem is now with new rockers/roller lifters and such I may not have enough clearance if I use the same/old ones (mounted to the head)... if I get the new valve covers with integrated drippers will I have enough clearance since they won't be mounted to the head?







Do I just get "thicker" valve cover gaskets?

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dan woodland said:


> Thanks Pinion Head...
> 
> Now I'm really confused. The oil drippers I have were bolted to the #62 heads not welded on the valve covers.
> 
> ...



Why not install your roller rockers and then install the drippers first to see if there is any interference rather than worry??? Some things you just gotta fit along the way and adjust/modify as you go. :thumbsup:

I you have any interference, you might be able to raise the drippers up a bit by placing washers under them. Then, if you can't install your valve covers, you can either add aftermarket spacers, thicker gaskets, or double them up to raise the valve covers up to clear. So you have options and your machinist should be able to help you in this area.

Why roller rockers anyway? I thought you were going with a factory cam/factory lift? If you use the Comp Cams rollers, I don't think you will have any issues as they are pretty much like a factory stamping. You could buy just one roller rocker to use as a trial fit: https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cca-1451-1/overview/make/pontiac


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Swore I replied to this... I decided to go with a roller setup. My confusion is from the drippers being mounted on the heads ala 66-67 "style" versus 68-69 "style" welded to the valve covers. Obviously they can be so does it matter?

Thanks for the voice of reason... you're right. I'll test fit them and go from there. I was trying to shorten my project time, July is almost over already. 

Thanks again, Dan


----------

